# Putting a baby nursery in a windowless room?



## sideswipe (21 Feb 2010)

My OH is due in April and we are in the midst of getting things ready at home. The house is quite small and we have no hope of moving with a negative equity monkey on our back. We were thinking of converting out box room which is a home office at the mo into a nursery but are not sure if this is a bad idea. There is no window (only a velux) so we are a little concerned about things like air quality and fire safety (although the room is directly beside our bedroom and not isolated at the other side of the house). Just wondering if anybody has any experience or opinions on this? I should also say it is our hope to be able to move in 1-2 years so it would not be a very long term solution.


----------



## BONDGIRL (21 Feb 2010)

not sure really but I know I rarely open my sons window only for air.. can you  get to window from outside of house if there was a fire?


----------



## moneygrower (21 Feb 2010)

The window in my son's room is jammed shut, it's a rented house but I like it that way, no chance of him climbing out. 
Have you considered ringing the fire brigade for advice? 
As long as the room is properly vented I can't see the velux windows being a problem. Plenty of light and he gets to sleep under the stars!


----------



## sideswipe (21 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replies.



> can you get to window from outside of house if there was a fire?


The room is right beside our own, literally 2 paces from door to door, so our bedroom window (which opens out onto the roof of the porch) would give pretty good access.



> Have you considered ringing the fire brigade for advice?


Good idea I will look into that.
My personal opinion is I don't see too much of a problem as I don't intend to have this arrangement long term, but I don't want to be irresponsible. Thanks again.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2010)

Don't change nappies in the room if you can't open a wndow. 

But there is a window a Velux can you open it?


----------



## moneygrower (22 Feb 2010)

I've never bothered opening the window after changing some seriously stinky nappies! Once they're in the wheelie bin, no worries.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2010)

Smells linger which is why you have windows that open.


----------



## sideswipe (22 Feb 2010)

> But there is a window a Velux can you open it?


 
Yep the window can be opened but is a little difficult as it's quite high so I'm looking at getting a remote control opener but am finding them difficult to find.


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2010)

sideswipe said:


> Yep the window can be opened but is a little difficult as it's quite high so I'm looking at getting a remote control opener but am finding them difficult to find.


The remote control will only work if there is a motor fitted to the velux window to support this.


----------



## sideswipe (22 Feb 2010)

> The remote control will only work if there is a motor fitted to the velux window to support this.


 
Sorry, should have been clearer, I am trying to get hold of somebody who will retro fit the window with a remote controlled opener. Anybody know of anybody who does this? Rang velux and they gave me a list of suppliers but they seem to be trade suppliers.


----------



## minkydog (22 Feb 2010)

make sure you can black out the light coming in otherwise baby will be up very early in summer !!!! I used bin bags on ours (7 layers) for the first year!!!! good luck by the way babies are a bit of work but well worth it!! Enjoy


----------



## BetsyClark (1 Mar 2010)

In my experience tiny baby poop smell doesn't linger, it's only when they start on solids, at around 6 months that ventilation for nappy changing area is helpful, and even then once the nappy is bagged and binned it doesn't hang around for too long.

Unless you can open the velux for air circulation I would  invest in a room temperature guage and leave the door open to allow air to circulate.

Good Luck


----------

